# Breeding Piranhas?



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

I have had my piranhas for about 7 months or so and i was woundering how old piranhas are ususally until they start to breed? And is it possible to tell their sex?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

no there is not really known way to tell there sex, some say its impossiable, and iv heard others say the males are skinnyer, and the females are thicker. as for when they can breed, usually 6" and above i belive, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> no there is not really known way to tell there sex, some say its impossiable, and iv heard others say the males are skinnyer, and the females are thicker. as for when they can breed, usually 6" and above i belive, correct me if im wrong.










thats a good answer to me :nod:

captinmo187 is right that piranhas are not sexually dimorphic (meaning that you can not tell the difference between male and female unless you see them during spawning periods)

and also welcome to piranha-fury


----------

